
Show HN: How I would improve Pokemon GO gameplay - HipstaJules
https://medium.com/@giuliomichelon/how-to-make-pokemon-go-better-b830dd78ec75#.e0u1n78po
======
sushid
I'm sorry, but this is very uninspired. One of your points is in progress at
Niantic, two of them have been heavily discussed and likely to be in the works
soon.

The last point is something Nintendo would explicitly not allow. It'd eat into
their hardware sales and would require a major revision (e.g. retroactively
setting new moves to all previous caught pokemon, adding PP for moves, a
numerous number of new items, ability to use items in battle, etc).

------
kelukelugames
This is a blog post which violates show HN guidelines.

------
wingerlang
Obvious stuff.

